# Hinge Pin Removal



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

*I have an old pocketwatch case which i practise on like repairing dings and dents... How best to remove the hinge pin to assist with further work. Is there a technique or a tool*. Cheers


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

In theory they can be pushed out from a side. In practise they are hardly to remove.

Andreas


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

I've never tried to remove a hinge-pin, but a small mallet and a needle and/or a filed-down VERY SMALL nail, might work?


----------

